# Private Messages Question



## korndoc (Mar 11, 2012)

How do I find the Private messages I sent?  I easily find the In box but cannot find the message I just sent in reply.  Can't find if when looking at the full list of In Messages nor when looking at the private message I replied to.

Thanks, 
Jeff


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 11, 2012)

There is a little arrow by the 'inbox' (any of 3 blue stripes), click it and a drop-down menu shows 'sent items'. You can toggle between the two.

Jim


----------



## cotraveller (Mar 11, 2012)

There is an option at the bottom of the private message compose box that says -

_*Save a copy of this message in your Sent Items folder*_.

If you don't have that option selected messages you send won't be saved or available to review.


----------



## korndoc (Mar 12, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> There is a little arrow by the 'inbox' (any of 3 blue stripes), click it and a drop-down menu shows 'sent items'. You can toggle between the two.
> 
> Jim



AH...Found it  
fortunately, my messages default to being saved

Thanks,
Jeff


----------

